# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Chào hè 2015 cùng paragon cruise - giảm giá cực shock!!!

## paragoncruise123

Những chuyến du lịch nghỉ dưỡng tại Vịnh Hạ Long luôn đem đến cho du khách nhiều cung bậc cảm xúc với những trải nghiệm đầy thú vị. Bạn sẽ không thể bỏ qua một chuyến lênh đênh giữa trời nước, cùng ngắm vẻ đẹp thần tiên tiềm ẩn trong mỗi cảnh sắc, tìm hiểu cuộc sống người dân địa phương tại các làng chài và tận hưởng những đêm lãng mạn trên vịnh. Với hai lần được Unesco công nhận là di sản thế giới, vịnh Hạ Long chứa đựng những điều bí ẩn huyền thoại đang chờ bạn khám phá.





 Hùng vĩ và bí ẩn, đầy cảm hứng và vô cùng độc đáo: những từ ngữ như vậy cũng chưa thể khiến bạn hình dung ra được một kỳ quan thiên nhiên huyền ảo như vịnh Hạ Long. Hãy tưởng tượng hơn 2000 hòn đảo lớn nhỏ nhô lên từ vùng biển ngọc của vịnh Bắc Bộ tạo nên một quang cảnh vô cùng ngoạn mục. Vịnh Hạ Long là một vẻ đẹp thuần túy nghệ thuật, một bộ sưu tập vô giá các tác phẩm điêu khắc chưa hoàn thành từ bàn tay thiên nhiên đẽo gọt.

 Những ngày nghỉ ngơi, không vội vã, hãy tạm xa cuộc sống bon chen thường nhật đi bạn nhé. Hãy để thả hồn mình lãng đãng theo những con sóng Hạ Long kia để thấy lòng mình thư giãn và tươi trẻ, để yêu thêm con người, yêu thêm cuộc sống. Du thuyền Paragon Legend Cruise với thiết kế hiện đại, tiêu chuẩn 3 sao sẽ đưa quý khách thăm quan khắp Vịnh Hạ Long tươi đẹp. Với boong phơi nắng rộng rãi bạn có thể tha hồ phóng tầm mắt của mình quan sát hết thảy vùng vịnh thanh bình.





 Ngày 1: Hà Nội - Hạ Long - Bãi Tắm Tự Nhiên Titop - Chèo Kayak (Ăn trưa, tối)
 8h00: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn và khởi hành đi Hạ Long. Trên đường đi Quý khách nghỉ chân tại Hải Dương 20 phút.

 12h30: Đến Hạ Long, Quý khách lên tàu nhỏ chuyển tải sang tàu Paragon Legend Cruise. Quý khách thưởng thức đồ uống chào mừng do các nhân viên trên tàu phục vụ, sau đó nhận phòng. Tàu đưa quý khách bắt đầu hành trình tham quan vịnh Hạ Long - Di sản thiên nhiên thế giới 2 lần được Unessco công nhận và là một trong bảy kỳ quan thiên nhiên thế giới do tổ chức New7Wonders tổ chức bầu chọn.

 13h30: Ăn trưa trên tàu với nhiều món hải sản và đồ ăn thơm ngon, hấp dẫn. Sau bữa trưa.
 Qúy khách sẽ được tự chèo kayak, len lỏi qua những đảo đá nhỏ, khám phá vẻ đẹp huyền ảo của vịnh, tìm hiểu cuộc sống của người dân làng chài trên vịnh. Qúy khách được Tắm biển tại bãi tắm Titop, một bãi tắm tự nhiên rất sạch nằm trong quần thể Vịnh Hạ Long. Sau đó quý khách trở lại tàu, tham gia vào bữa tiệc hoàng hôn, thưởng thức ly rượu hoa quả và ăn hoa quả tươi, ngắm cảnh hoàng hôn đẹp mê hồn trên vịnh.




 19h00: Quý khách ăn tối trên tàu với nhiều món hải sản hấp dẫn.
 21h00: Quý khách tham gia các hoạt động trên tàu như câu mực, tham gia một số trò chơi cùng nhóm do HDV và nhân viên trên tàu tổ chức. Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên tàu.

 Ngày 2: Hạ Long - Thăm Hang Sửng Sốt - Ngủ đêm tại Hạ Long khách sạn 4 sao.
 6h00: Chào ngày mới với bài tập Thái Cực Quyền trên sundeck, ngắm cảnh bình minh kỳ vĩ trên Vịnh Hạ Long.
 7h00: Quý khách thưởng thức bữa sáng trên tàu.
 8h00: Quý khách sẽ đi thăm quan hang Sửng Sốt - hang động đẹp và nổi tiếng của vịnh Hạ Long. Trần hang được phủ bằng một lớp "thảm nhung" óng mượt với vô số những "chùm đèn treo" bằng nhũ đá rực sáng long lanh, những tượng đá, voi đá, hải cẩu, mâm xôi, hoa lá... tất cả dường như đang chuyển động trong một thế giới huyền ảo như thực như mơ.

 09h00: Quý khách trở về tàu, trả phòng và ăn trưa trên tàu.
 12h00: Xe đưa Quý khách đến khách sạn ở Bãi Cháy. Quý khách nhận phòng và tự do tham quan ở Hạ Long. Buổi chiều quý khách tự do, thăm quan Halong Cầu Bãi Cháy, dạo chơi, tắm biển Bãi Cháy.


 19h00: Ăn tối, thăm chợ đêm Hạ Long và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn 3 sao.

 Ngày 3: Hạ Long - Hà Nội (Ăn sáng Buffet)
 05h00: Quý khách dậy sớm ngắm cảnh bình minh và tự do tắm biển Bãi Cháy Ăn sáng tại khách sạn.

 07h00: Quý khách ăn sáng tại khách sạn hoặc nhà hàng. Sau khi ăn sáng quý khách được tự do đi thăm quan chợ Hạ Long và mua đồ về làm quà cho gia đình và người thân.

 11h00: Bữa trưa sẽ được phục vụ ở khách sạn hoặc nhà hàng.
 12h00: Quý khách lên xe về Hà Nội, trên đường về, nghỉ tại Hải Dương 20 phút, ở đây quý khách có thể mua thêm các đặc sản của Hải Dương về làm quà.
 16h30 - 17h00: Về đến khách sạn, kết thúc chương trình Tour.


 · Áp dụng cho tour Hà Nội - Hạ Long 3N2Đ bằng du thuyền Paragon Legend Cruise 3,5 sao được tổ chức bởi Công Ty Cp TM DV Và DL Paragon Việt Nam
 · Giá không áp dụng vào các ngày lễ tết trong năm và những ngày lễ hội tại địa phương (nếu có).
 · Thời hạn sử dụng Voucher: từ ngày 22/11/2014 - 31/03/2015
 · Mỗi đợt khởi hành tối thiểu 02 khách và tối đa không giới hạn
 · Lịch khởi hành dự kiến: khởi hành hàng ngày
 · ĐỊA ĐIỂM ĐÓN KHÁCH:
 o Văn phòng giao dịch Công ty Paragon Việt Nam: Tầng 3 - Số 30 Lý Thái Tổ, Hoàn Kiếm, Hà Nội
 o Và một số điểm dừng trên Quốc Lộ 1A trên cung đường đi như sau
 o Nhà hát lớn Hà Nội
 o Khu Công Nghiệp Quế Võ Bắc Ninh
 o Thị Xã Sao Đỏ Tỉnh Hải Dương
 o Thị Trấn Đông Triều Tỉnh Quảng Ninh
 o Thị Xã Uông Bí Tỉnh Quảng Ninh
 · BAO GỒM:
 o Xe 16 - 29 máy lạnh đón trả tại phố cổ Hà Nội
 o Tàu thăm quan vịnh
 o Hướng dẫn viên nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm
 o 01 đêm ngủ trên tàu + 01 đêm ngủ tại Khách sạn 3 sao Bãi Cháy. Phòng đẹp có điều hòa trên tàu (2 khách/ cabin), Khách ở phòng đơn phụ thu 1.000.000đ/ khách
 o Các bữa ăn sáng, trưa, tối trong chương trình.
 o Vé thắng cảnh hang Sửng Sốt
 o Chèo xuồng kayak.
 o Tàu truyền tải
 o Bảo Hiểm ( 10.000.000đ/vụ/người )
 · KHÔNG BAO GỒM:
 o Đón trả ngoài khu vực Phố cổ Hà Nội
 o Chi phí cá nhân
 o Đồ uống trên tàu
 o Vé tham quan đảo Titop
 o Thuế VAT

 · GIÁ TOUR TRẺ EM VÀ PHỤ THU:
 o Trẻ em dưới 3 tuổi ngủ chung với bố mẹ ( miễn phí)
 o Từ 3 - 5 tuổi tính 50% giá người lớn (ngủ chung với bố mẹ)
 o Trẻ 6 đến 7 tuổi (ngủ extra bed) tính 75% giá người lớn
 o Trẻ trên 7 tuổi tính giá như người lớn
 o Phụ thu ngày lễ 30/4, 1/5, 1/6 300.000VND/Phiếu


*Lưu ý:* 

_Chương trình sẽ có sự thay đổi trong trường hợp thời tiết xấu ._

*HÃY LIÊN HỆ VỚI CHÚNG TÔI ĐỂ CÓ GIÁ TỐT NHẤT!!!*

*VIETNAM PARAGON TRAVEL .,JSC*

*Add : 3rd Floor – 30 Ly Thai To – Hoan Kiem – Ha Noi – Viet Nam*

*Tel : (+84) 04.38285656 Fax: (+84) 04.39287555*

*Hotline : (+84) 915674 679*

*Email:* *info@vietnamparagon.com** -* *sale@vietnamparagon.com*

*Web :* *www.paragoncruise.com** -* *www.vietnamparagon.com*

 THÔNG TIN CHUYỂN TIỀN

 1. Ngân hàng Vietcombank

 Chủ TK: Trần Ngọc Linh

 Số TK: 0011001427228

 Ngân hàng ngoại thương sở giao dịch Vietcombank

 2. Ngân hàng Vietinbank

 Chủ TK: Trần Ngọc Linh

 Số TK: 101010006039487

 Ngân hàng Công Thương chi nhánh Nam Thăng Long

 3. Ngân hàng BIDV

 Chủ TK: Trần Ngọc Linh

 Số TK: 26110000078221

 Ngân hàng đầu tư và phát triển chi nhánh Tràng An

----------

